# I love Christmas cards, but please....



## Teninx (Oct 27, 2008)

....don't fill them up with that mylar confetti shaped like little snowmen and trees and snowflakes. It's not that cute when the recipient has to try and vaccum it up off the rug. Now I have to shake every card I get and open outdoors anything that rattles.


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

Teninx said:


> ....don't fill them up with that mylar confetti shaped like little snowmen and trees and snowflakes. It's not that cute when the recipient has to try and vaccum it up off the rug. Now I have to shake every card I get and open anything that rattles outdoors.


I don't send mine with confetti, I just annoy people with ones that sing LOL


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Teninx said:


> ....don't fill them up with that mylar confetti shaped like little snowmen and trees and snowflakes. It's not that cute when the recipient has to try and vaccum it up off the rug. Now I have to shake every card I get and open outdoors anything that rattles.


That is one way I trim my Christmas card list, they send confetti and I cross them off for the next year. Works like a charm and saves money for more Kindle books.


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

Teninx said:


> ....don't fill them up with that mylar confetti shaped like little snowmen and trees and snowflakes. It's not that cute when the recipient has to try and vaccum it up off the rug. Now I have to shake every card I get and open outdoors anything that rattles.


When did my Grandmother start sending you Christmas cards?


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Teninx said:


> ....don't fill them up with that mylar confetti shaped like little snowmen and trees and snowflakes. It's not that cute when the recipient has to try and vaccum it up off the rug. Now I have to shake every card I get and open outdoors anything that rattles.


Teninx,

You might want to pinch and feel the envelopes gently first. If you discover that one has powder in it, don't shake it. (Unless of course you're wearing your tinfoil, hazmat, protective gear.)

Jeff


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

I opened one the other day and all the little pieces got into my keyboard. I was glad my door was closed so my girls couldn't hear my exclamations of dismay.


----------



## KimmyA (Dec 11, 2008)

Those things are a pain, but I despise glitter. You can't get rid of that stuff!


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*I have to agree...

I remember when I was away at college...it was a windy day and I was waiting at the bus stop I decided to open my mail from mom. She had sent a card with tiny strips of paper that said "good luck" for my finals. Needless to say that there was a lot of "luck" flying around the bus stop.*


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Wow, I've never gotten a Christmas card with confetti...  there was some in the 50th Anniversary invitation I got, tho...little 50s all over the place.  I sorta like confetti though... Send your confetti here!

Betsy


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Here it is, December 16th and I have received exactly 4 Christmas cards....none with confetti. I think it is safe to say, people are cutting back this year. I know I am.

L


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Here it is, December 16th and I have received exactly 4 Christmas cards....none with confetti. I think it is safe to say, people are cutting back this year. I know I am.
> 
> L


I sent out 57 and have gotten 5 in return. I'll agree people are cutting back. No confetti or glitter in any of them.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

We've gotten about 20 so far...can't say that's good or bad compared to other years.

Betsy


----------



## qotdr (Nov 22, 2008)

I've drastically cut back my list. I cut out everyone who isn't a relative that I hardly ever see. The cost of stamps is just too high. As to confetti, I have never received such a thing.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis (Oct 29, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Here it is, December 16th and I have received exactly 4 Christmas cards....none with confetti. I think it is safe to say, people are cutting back this year. I know I am.


We've already received 63, I just went and counted. But we are foregoing snail mail ourselves this year and only sending out e-cards which we made. I have a hard time getting into this holiday card thing because it has become fairly impersonal it seems to me. But my husband clings to tradition and does not want to give it up.


----------



## GrammieCheryl (Dec 17, 2008)

Hi, I'm new to Kindleboards.com, well OK, I've been by and peeked in from time to time, but I just registered and I thought I should say hi! I'm a 49 y.o. grammie from Maine with 6 grandchildren.  I've been on the fence as to whether to send out Christmas cards or not, but I think I'll forgo it for this year anyway...no money, bad economy and not a lot of holiday spirit... at least not yet, I should have my granddaughters over to bake Christmas cookies, that will help put me in the spirit..at least I hope.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis (Oct 29, 2008)

GrammieCheryl said:


> Hi, I'm new to Kindleboards.com, well OK, I've been by and peeked in from time to time, but I just registered and I thought I should say hi! I'm a 49 y.o. grammie from Maine with 6 grandchildren. I've been on the fence as to whether to send out Christmas cards or not, but I think I'll forgo it for this year anyway...no money, bad economy and not a lot of holiday spirit... at least not yet, I should have my granddaughters over to bake Christmas cookies, that will help put me in the spirit..at least I hope.


Welcome GrammieCheryl! Head on over to the introductions section and let everyone know you're here! Leslie, one of our moderators, is also from Maine.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Wisteria Clematis said:


> We've already received 63, I just went and counted. But we are foregoing snail mail ourselves this year and only sending out e-cards which we made. I have a hard time getting into this holiday card thing because it has become fairly impersonal it seems to me. But my husband clings to tradition and does not want to give it up.


I do a Christmas letter as it's gotten difficult for me to write long notes, though we don't inflict the letter on everyone. I do write something personal in almost every card I send, although the later cards tend to be briefer. I'm always disappointed when a card comes in from someone from out of town with just the signatures! It's how I keep in touch with some of my friends. Might be only once a year, but we do keep in touch! Up to about 25 cards now.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

GrammieCheryl said:


> Hi, I'm new to Kindleboards.com, well OK, I've been by and peeked in from time to time, but I just registered and I thought I should say hi! I'm a 49 y.o. grammie from Maine with 6 grandchildren. I've been on the fence as to whether to send out Christmas cards or not, but I think I'll forgo it for this year anyway...no money, bad economy and not a lot of holiday spirit... at least not yet, I should have my granddaughters over to bake Christmas cookies, that will help put me in the spirit..at least I hope.


Welcome, Grammie Cheryl! and Merry Christmas!

Love Maine, we were there this summer! Congratulations on your first post, by all means tell us a little bit about yourself and your Kindle status in the Introductions. Check out Tips Tricks & Troubleshooting to learn lots of good stuff about the Kindle and find out about great books in the Book Corner!

Betsy


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I do a Christmas letter as it's gotten difficult for me to write long notes, though we don't inflict the letter on everyone. I do write something personal in almost every card I send, although the later cards tend to be briefer. I'm always disappointed when a card comes in from someone from out of town with just the signatures! It's how I keep in touch with some of my friends. Might be only once a year, but we do keep in touch! Up to about 25 cards now.
> 
> Betsy


I got one yesterday with out even a signature or return address, I had to figure out who it was from by the the postmark. It was from a friend of my parents in his 90s, I'm just glad to know he is still alive.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

I sent 85 email cards and 2 by mail.  

I only have 2 family members without a computer and internet.  I think that really says something about how the world has changed.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Welcome, Grammie, where are you? I'm in Portland.

I doubled my number of cards today...four more arrived in the mail. Now I am up to eight.

L


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I do a Christmas letter as it's gotten difficult for me to write long notes, though we don't inflict the letter on everyone. I do write something personal in almost every card I send, although the later cards tend to be briefer. *I'm always disappointed when a card comes in from someone from out of town with just the signatures!* It's how I keep in touch with some of my friends. Might be only once a year, but we do keep in touch! Up to about 25 cards now.
> 
> Betsy


My cards of which I hand made about 20 this year, don't have much written in them for two reasons.

A. I have hideous penmanship.

B. I can never think of anything to say. I struggled and struggled with my cards and they all basically say "Happy Holidays"


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

The vast majority of the family/family-friends aren't doing christmas cards this year. We all communicated this on the family site


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

I haven't been big on Christmas cards or my annual letter since 2002 when we lost an aunt, a grandmother, both of Larry's parents and our dil to various illnesses all in the same year. Every year I say I am going to start again, but never do! Even getting Christmas cards makes me feel guilty because I don't send any out. Don't know that I ever will...

That being said, I just got back in from the mailbox and I actually got a Christmas card that lifted my spirits! It is from our financial advisor which at first I was kinda indifferent about because he always send cards for holidays and our birthdays, but this one is very different and very appropriate. It reads as follows:

Merry Christmas 2008
May your holidays be blessed with hope and joy.

A donation has been made in your honor to the 
East Texas Literacy Council
to give someone less fortunate a brighter future
and a gift that lasts a lifetime, the gift of literacy--
skills in reading, math and writing.​I was very shocked and elated!! How cool is that??


----------

